# Issues with starting named



## digitaltheory (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, 

     First of all, sorry if I do not post all the needed information, I am a little new at this, second of all, thank you in advance for any and all help or advice.

     I recently upgraded from a managed server to an unmanaged server at a different host. They installed FreeBSD with Cpanel for me and upon completing the setup for cpanel and whm I processed to configure a few things. Before I had the chance to I realized there was an error and my server status was showing that my server was running at 106%, I was getting errors and apache would not start. 

Long story short after emailing tech support and waiting for a technician that was more knowledgeable with FreeBSD they reinstalled FreeBSD and I went through all the motions again, still with error messages and the one that is hindering any progress is named. Everything is set up how it should be (in regards to nameserver setup and such) but Named wont start. 

I had someone more in tune with this take a look at it and they are stumped also. This is the error message I am given and I cannot figure out why. No files where modified so I am not understanding why it is not working.


```
/etc/namedb/named.conf:137: unknown option 'zone'
/etc/namedb/named.conf:329: unexpected token near end of file
/etc/rc.d/named: ERROR: named-checkconf for $named_conf failed
```

Also I am running WHM 11.28.64 and FreeBSD 8.1 i386 standard, if that makes any difference. 

I have also searched the forums and mailing list and cannot seem to find a solution.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2011)

Take a look at line 137 of /etc/namedb/named.conf. If that looks good have a look at the line before that. Make sure it ends with a semi-colon (;).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess you should dump your named.conf on http://pastie.org and post the URL here, so people can take a look. This sounds like some typo that triggers an error further down the line.


----------



## digitaltheory (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey guys, My host looked into it for me, without charging me since I am unmanaged and this is what he did. I do not know if it is a reliable fix but it is working now. I just came in to actually close this. Thank you guys for the replies. 

Here is what they did



> Okay, I got named up for you. I just moved named.conf out of the way and ran /scripts/rebuilddnsconfig and seems to be working fine now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2011)

No idea what that script does. It's part of Cpanel (says Google).


----------

